# Galaxy young and fame unveiled



## theserpent (Feb 5, 2013)

> Ahead of the Mobile World Congress 2013 event, Samsung has introduced two new smartphones – the Galaxy Young and Galaxy Fame. Both the smartphones are considered to be mid-range and aimed at the younger generation.
> 
> The Samsung Galaxy Young and Fame had recently popped up in the benchmarks that hinted at the six unannounced smartphones from the Korean manufacturer.
> 
> ...



Samsung unveils Jelly Bean-based Galaxy Young and Galaxy Fame - Mobile Phone | ThinkDigit News





> The Galaxy Fame is bit similar but *features slightly improved specifications. *The smartphone runs Android 4.1 Jelly Bean and is powered by a 1GHz processor. It has* 512MB of RAM,* and 4GB of built-in storage space with up to 64GB of expansion via microSD card. The Fame has 3.5-inch HVGA display with 5MP camera and VGA front camera. There's Bluetooth 4.0 and NFC as well. The device comes with a 1300 mAh battery. Check out the full specifications of the Samsung Galaxy Fame here.




Are you kidding me? Samsung please define what but improved Specs mean?
#FAIL again

If fame is priced anything more than 10k its a no no go


----------



## Desmond (Feb 5, 2013)

Sounds like the two good for nothing, spoiled, pampered siblings of the Galaxy family.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 5, 2013)

^^ True
Why not skip NFC and provide 1 gb ram? and a better resolution? atleast we could have some good budget phones

Instead galaxy young with a 3.2" has 768 ram  god knows what Samsung is doing out there


----------



## RCuber (Feb 5, 2013)

you call that midrange?


----------



## theserpent (Feb 5, 2013)

Samsung just wants to release phones..they don't think about the specs- samsung is the new HTC in this budget segment


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Feb 6, 2013)

Why so many galaxies? Why Sam Why?


----------



## reniarahim1 (Feb 6, 2013)

they are pushing as much as phones into the market with similar looks and specs but with different names.
where is the innovation sammy


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 6, 2013)

I hate to say this but Micromax with it's low budget smartphones is actually pwning samsung at every move..
WHY Y U NO CREATE BETTER LOW TIER PHONES SAMMY :/


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 6, 2013)

Another epic Fail from Samsung. They don't have any idea about what they are doing. 768MB RAM + 3.2" and 512MB RAM+3.5" seems to me like someone in Sammy didn't sleep for a long time.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 7, 2013)

Samsung could do with larger screens and more appropriate RAM sizes, but please stop comparing it with Micromax. Its phones typically emit significantly more radiation compared to their samsung peers (this is true in a majority of their phones) and I'd definitely not mind paying an additional 3k-4k and reduce the risk of brain tumor. The same is true for other new companies as well, most of their phones have SAR ratings well over 1.6.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2013)

Their Galaxy line up is so much confusing that its like finding a needle in a heap. SO many Galaxy product, don't they know any other name at all.


----------



## giprabu (Feb 11, 2013)

Yet again the same crappy resolution like other low-end galaxy phones... any ppi less than 180 for mobiles is useless...


----------



## Sudh4r (Feb 11, 2013)

Back to Square One with their mediocre specs and DESIGN .

Seems like they are working hard on SGS4, forgot about the rest


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 11, 2013)

They forgot all other except their flagship mobile variants.


----------



## RON28 (Feb 11, 2013)

these two mobiles are easily gonna get defeated by micromax, karbonn, celkon, videocon, spice.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 11, 2013)

IMO, Sony, LG even give some reasonable option under 10k, like their Optimus One and now Sony is going to pile up some models for this budget.

Shame that Sammy is not even thinking about this segment, which is  huge segment IMO


----------



## ajaymailed (Feb 11, 2013)

what we are seeing is the mid to low range phones getting downgraded with Cortex A5 CPUs instead of Cortex A9 Core with previous generation smartphones. Galaxy Grand, Galaxy S Duos, Ace Plus, Xperia J, Desire V, VC, Optimus L7. not so impressive Soc. Samsung doesn't seem to show any interest with updating their low-mid range line up. Galaxy S Advance is good but No good successor for Galaxy Ace. probably Samsung simply lost the interest in low to mid range phones because of huge competition and thinning margins.

except for few disadvantages, Sonys Dual Core Line up Xperia U, Sola,P still stands tall in mid-range with Optimus L9 giving a good fight.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 12, 2013)

^ Well you see...samsung knows that whatever they release be it a phone with a ancient processor, "most" of the people will buy it, what people see is the screen size and the brand and wether its dual core or not..They don't go more further than that and see whether its a Cortex A5,A7 or A9 etc etc.
LG needs to advertise a lot more, even TECH SITES have to feature LG phones that's the only way LG can survive Among the Un-Informed Public


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 12, 2013)

^^ One of the reason i wrote review about L9, after using it for a week.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 12, 2013)

LG is going to release some more budget phones next week, I don't the LG phone design though



> Optimus L3 II: 3.2-inch 320x240 IPS display and 1,540mAh battery
> Optimus L5 II: 4-inch 800x480 IPS display and 1,700mAh battery
> Optimus L7 II: 4.3-inch 800x480 IPS display, 1GHz dual-core Qualcomm MSM8225 processor, 8-megapixel rear and VGA front cameras, 4GB storage, microSD slot, 768MB RAM, Android 4.1 Jelly Bean and 2,460mAh battery



Not bad...wish the ram was more


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 12, 2013)

^^ Jellybean for L9 is confirmed. Now that is something un-expected from LG... 

And design wise, they have come a long way, but still they need to improve.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 12, 2013)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Samsung could do with larger screens and more appropriate RAM sizes, but please stop comparing it with Micromax. Its phones typically emit significantly more radiation compared to their samsung peers (this is true in a majority of their phones) and I'd definitely not mind paying an additional 3k-4k and reduce the risk of brain tumor. The same is true for other new companies as well, most of their phones have SAR ratings well over 1.6.



How can I check these ratings? And whats the safe level?


----------



## theserpent (Feb 12, 2013)

^^ i think anything lowe than 1.3


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 12, 2013)

looking at the specs of the upgraded L series, max pricing should be 15-17k for L7 II, 10-12k for L5 II & 6-8k for L3 II.

And all of them are badly underpowered and pack some rather odd spec. won't recommend any of them.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 12, 2013)

Is sony expected to release budget phones? or same messed up phones with non-expandble memory-


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 12, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Is sony expected to release budget phones? or same messed up phones with non-expandble memory-



Xperia E. It'll replace Xperia Tip/Miro.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 12, 2013)

All eyes on MWC Now it's time i replace this POS Nokia E6


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 12, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Is sony expected to release budget phones? or same messed up phones with non-expandble memory-



No budget phones. Xperia E/E dual are the only budget phones this year from Sony(also the LAST Sony budget phone, well not really "Sony" as its just an ODM device and not made by Sony). Rest of the range starts from 16-17k onwards for 2013 with the J successor. Though  it will at least make sense at that point unlike other OEMs.

You will get 1 GB RAM and a decent enough dual core krait with Adreno 305 GPU.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 13, 2013)

^^ where did u read that Sony will stop making budget phones?


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 13, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^^ where did u read that Sony will stop making budget phones?



You can take my word for it, or just google news search sony low end smartphones


----------



## jaykant (Feb 14, 2013)

The GALAXY Young and GALAXY Fame provide a sensible and intelligent user expertise power-driven by Android™4.1that allows seamless screen transitions between apps and taking and sharing photos and customizing your home screen easier. power-driven by a 1GHz processor, these new phones guarantee swift operational speeds for swish multitasking, quick webpage loading and soft UI transitions. Also, with 4GB of internal storage and a one,300mAh battery capacity.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 14, 2013)

^^ Samsung Employe?


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 14, 2013)

@jaykant 
Are you serious? or just copy pasting some stuff?

@theserpant

May be?


----------



## ajaymailed (Feb 14, 2013)

Sam said:


> looking at the specs of the upgraded L series, max pricing should be 15-17k for L7 II, 10-12k for L5 II & 6-8k for L3 II.
> And all of them are badly underpowered and pack some rather odd spec. won't recommend any of them.


If that 8225 chipset is of dual Cortex A5, then its performance is decent as per benchmarks.
HTC Desire X review: Needs and wants - GSMArena.com
Linpack - Desire X- 74.79 Vs 68.1 for Xperia Sola
Nenamark 2 - Desire X - 35.4 Vs 29.9 for Xperia P.
Benchmark pi- Desire X- 639 Vs 551 for Xperia Sola (lower is better)

Dual Core Cortex A5 doesnt seem that bad. ofcourse it still woudn't be able to play 1080p videos.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 14, 2013)

i stopped checking these generic benchmark long ago. most are outdated. check Anandtech's mobile benchmark suite. thats the most wide and well balanced benchmark.

problem is Adreno 200/203 is lot weaker. can hardly play 720p video. Novathor chipset based mobiles should be able to play 1080p videos with MXplayer or maybe VLC.


----------



## ajaymailed (Feb 14, 2013)

Sam said:


> i stopped checking these generic benchmark long ago. most are outdated. check Anandtech's mobile benchmark suite. thats the most wide and well balanced benchmark.
> problem is Adreno 200/203 is lot weaker. can hardly play 720p video. Novathor chipset based mobiles should be able to play 1080p videos with MXplayer or maybe VLC.


Here is a better one
GL Benchmark comparision
 Desire X Vs Xperia Sola, 
Adreno 203 Vs Mali 400
GLBenchmark - High performance mobile benchmark for OpenGL ES environment
if onscreen is what matters, then Adreno 203 matches the Mali, but in all others tests Mali is ahead by atleast 10%.

but why Adreno 203 need to play 720p when it cannot support 720p display, its can only upto 854 X 480, FWVGA.
Snapdragon

Novathor also probably cannot support 720p display.Xperia P is qHD which is almost 40% less pixels than 720p.


----------

